# Dirac Minidsp



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi please can someone explain why on the Analog version there is only XLR connections when people would use RCA.

Would I need to purchase a converter?

Thanks in advance


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Adapter cables looks like the way to go. From the manual:

"All analog connections are via balanced XLR connectors, so in the event that your other equipment has only single-ended (RCA) connections, use suitable RCA-XLR adapters or adapter cables."

Here is what I would use. and this.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

AudiocRaver said:


> Adapter cables looks like the way to go. From the manual:
> 
> "All analog connections are via balanced XLR connectors, so in the event that your other equipment has only single-ended (RCA) connections, use suitable RCA-XLR adapters or adapter cables."
> 
> Here is what I would use. and this.


Thank you

For some reason I cant open the link, is there other links.

Thanks again


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Hmmmm, links work for me.

Here are the products:

Hosa Cable XRM105 RCA to XLR Male Cable - 5 Foot
Hosa Technology XRF-105 XLR3F to RCA 5-Feet Unbalanced Interconnect Cable


----------

